# How much does it cost to refill co2 canister?



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

EliteFishy said:


> How much does it cost to refill a co2 canister?


Depending on the size it can be anywhere from $10 to $20. I had a 10# tank refilled yesterday and it was $19, the last time I did it was an exchange and the cost then was $12.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Depends on where you live and the size of the cylinder.

Here in Portland $17 for a 5 lb and $31 for a 20 lb.


----------



## steve5520 (Jul 3, 2006)

I just took mine to have it filled today (10 lb). Cost will be $22.

Had to leave it and go back Friday to get it though, woman said there's a co2 shortage(???) and their delivery is several days late. Wonder if a lot of it is being used for dry ice.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

I am charged the same for a 5lb as for a 10lb - $17, at a fire extinguisher place.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

in Westchester NY 10lb tank for $12 + tax at the welding shop


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Mines 11 bucks


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

$16 for a 5lb cylinder here in Florida.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

EliteFishy said:


> How much does it cost to refill a co2 canister?


It really depends of whether you are a uppers or a troll. Trolls pay less. Seriously, price has been vacillating lately. I use 5 lb cylinders and have paid from $11 to $18, I use the same store. It is still the cheapest fertilizer you will use though. GO BUCKEYES, your getting your butts kicked again this year!!!!!.....DC


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

12.50 to swap out a 5 lb here.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not the cheapest. I can get 50 lbs of KNO3 for around $19.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Cheapest for me. My expenses for 6 months is over $100 for ferts (including shipping) and less than $90 for CO2. I am probably spending more than most for CO2, I use five 5lb cylinders......DC


----------



## handsomeboy (Mar 1, 2005)

20 flat for 10lb in chicago, at the welding shop


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 1, 2006)

I spent $25 for a 10lb refill in DC.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Last time cost me 15 for a 20 lber


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

DiabloCanine said:


> It really depends of whether you are a uppers or a troll. Trolls pay less. Seriously, price has been vacillating lately. I use 5 lb cylinders and have paid from $11 to $18, I use the same store. It is still the cheapest fertilizer you will use though. GO BUCKEYES, your getting your butts kicked again this year!!!!!.....DC


I've noticed the same thing: last time, exchange 5lb was under $10. This time 5lb was $16.50. Same store! I don't think I've paid the same amount twice - but those numbers above cover the range. The CO2 price isn't changing much - it is how many of the "other" charges they tack on - hazardous fee, restock fee, etc.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I pay $16.00 for a 10#, $18.00 for a 20 #. Sometimes the welding supply house I use is out of 20# cylinders, so I have to get a 10#. The reason the price is so close is that the CO2 itself is dirt cheap, but the labor to process and fill the tanks is what cost the $$.
BTW, just some advice for cylinder users- I exchange cylinders rather than get them refilled so I don't have to worry about recertifying or hydrotesting them.


Tommy


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> $16 for a 5lb cylinder here in Florida.


Bob - your move north/east is gonna save you a bundle . I can tell you were to get a 10 lb tank filles for <$11 up here in O-town! I think the 5 lb tank is around $9-10.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

5lb. - $5.00, @ local welding supply shop. I guess I'm just lucky?


----------

